# What's ovulation pain feel like?



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Just curious. Should it be a sharp pain for a short time? Because I've been getting crampy feelings for a day or so and I should be ovulating today or tomorrow. I know I have gotten them mid month before, but I haven't paid much attention before... or, well, I do but then don't remember from one month to the next. I don't get anything I'd describe as sharp pain and there's no feeling of which side I'm ovulating from or anything.
Thanks!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Longhorn (Sep 21, 2007)

For me, I normally never feel it. However, this cycle, boy did I feel it!

For me, it hit very suddenly and was very localized on my right side. It didn't feel quite like period cramps because it was a constant pain and just felt different. It HURT. It lasted about 30 minutes - I took advil and had to lay down because no position to would get into made it feel better.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

I just logged on after a long absence to do some research on this subject. Since the birth of my fourth, my ovulation pain is HORRIFIC. It starts usually as a crampy feeling low on one side of my abdomen and lower back and just gets worse and worse for about a day or so.
Every month is worse and the symptoms are always the same ( stabbing pain, cramps, shooting pain down the leg on the side I am ovulating on, TOTAL restlessness and an almost manic desire to be up and cleaning something)

I swear it is the longest day of every month! I know I could always feel ovulation but this is getting to the point where I would like to spend the entire day in a narcotic stupor, and I dont even take Tylenol!

Anyway, I think it can range from not actually knowing or feeling anything, to a mild crampy feeling or sharper pain for a short period of time... to what I am going through. And usually, there are other symptoms ranging from oily skin and hair to mood swings for a day or a burst of energy ( to having none at all), but many don't notice those because they don't happen for long or cause much physical discomfort.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I have mild cramps for a day or two, on and off. I also get a bit of oily skin and have minor break outs. It is also the only time of the month in which I think....."hmmm maybe I DO want to DTD". Also breasts are a little tender because DS nursings "bug me" and I feel irritated.


----------



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

You'll know if one of your little one's jumps or steps on your lower abdomin and you want to scream out in pain! That's how I always know for sure!


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

For me it's always a fairly sharp pain on one side or the other, often lasting 24 hours. My whole abdomen will feel tender, especially on the ovulating side. It's sometimes bad enough that I need to take an Advil for it.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

For me, it feels like gas pains in my pelvis. It lasts for around 24 hours. Sometimes, it's localized on one side, and sometimes it's all over. Strangely, I O'ed yesterday and barely felt it.







A couple months ago, it was so strong, I could barely stand up. I wonder what makes that difference.


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have an achiness for between a few hours to about 12 hours. Normally, it is only every other month for some reason.


----------

